# Oden or....



## TmackinIt (May 31, 2006)

If Oden comes out after 1 year at OSU, do you think he will be #1, if not who do you think will be ahead of him.

At the moment I would pick Joakim Noah over Oden, Hes proven himself and has already lead his tem to a national championship, and IMO I think Florida will repeat. 

So for me its Joakim Noah


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*edit NBA is not the same as college.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

He has a chance!


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

Oden is the #1 pick. You don't find that kind of athletecism and touch from a 7 foot 17-18 year old. He's going to be an elite defender at the very least, and his offensive game is expanding. 

Joakim Noah is going to be a very good player in his own right, but it would be a case of drafting Emeka Okafor over Dwight Howard. Emeka is a very solid player, but Dwight(Greg) are special talents.


----------



## TmackinIt (May 31, 2006)

HKF said:


> *edit NBA is not the same as college.



What are you talking about? Why did you think I didn't know this?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TmackinIt said:


> What are you talking about? Why did you think I didn't know this?


Cause Noah is all hype.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

not sure Noah will even be #2, guys like Durant and Splitter may have something to say about that.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> *edit NBA is not the same as college.


What's the point in insulting his intelligence? This is something a 2nd grader would do. I don't think you're right so you're a dummy. Grow up. This is a place for discussion not to berate each other because we don't agree. I know a lot of playgrounds you can go to if you want to do that.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> What's the point in insulting his intelligence? This is something a 2nd grader would do. I don't think you're right so you're a dummy. Grow up. This is a place for discussion not to berate each other because we don't agree. I know a lot of playgrounds you can go to if you want to do that.


edit

Oh, and Oden = #1, no matter when he comes out, or who comes out in his class.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> What's the point in insulting his intelligence? This is something a 2nd grader would do. I don't think you're right so you're a dummy. Grow up. This is a place for discussion not to berate each other because we don't agree. I know a lot of playgrounds you can go to if you want to do that.


seriously, calling out someone in the internet is not helping the guy who stated the "you arent bright" comment.


ill take oden btw.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Palehosefan said:


> Oden is the #1 pick. You don't find that kind of athletecism and touch from a 7 foot 17-18 year old. He's going to be an elite defender at the very least, and his offensive game is expanding.
> 
> Joakim Noah is going to be a very good player in his own right, but it would be a case of drafting Emeka Okafor over Dwight Howard. Emeka is a very solid player, but Dwight(Greg) are special talents.


Perfect situational comparison. It depends on what you want, potential over consistency (in theory) like the 04 Draft dispute between Dwight Howard and Emeka Okafor. I don't think Noah will go second either but should definitely be a lottery pick if he doesn't f'up this season.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

The #1 spot is for Oden to lose.

Only he can play himself out of #1.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

This is a complete joke. I actually like Noah, and it's complete lunacy to think he should go ahead of Greg Oden. Even if Oden doesn't play at ALL this season, not taking him would be the stupidest move in the history of the draft. Oden is the truth, he's the next Russell, the next Hakeem.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Not only would I take Oden in front of Noah...I may take Horford in front of him too!


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Anybody that takes Noah over Oden...

Noah won't go #1, and I'll be surprised if he's a top 3 pick. I wouldn't waste my draft pick on him unless he drops to the deep end of the lottery. 8 and down. Oden will go #1 whenever he comes out, no matter what happens this season.

And whomever made the suggestion that Noah is consistent, there wasn't much consistency about Noah's play last year when comparing him to Emeka Okafor in college. Noah didn't stay in a game for 30 minutes or more till half way through the season. He averaged 14ppg last season, and now he's being labelled the next best thing. No way.

Florida's championship means squat in the NBA. And it does not always correlate into a successful career. Take a good look at history.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Oden will be a much better pro than Noah, and that's coming from a Florida fan. That said, Noah will be a good pro in his own right, and not the bust everyone is clamoring him to be. 7 footers with his skill set don't grow on trees.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rainman said:


> not sure Noah will even be #2, guys like Durant and Splitter may have something to say about that.


Splitter won't be going #2. You can book that.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Palehosefan said:


> Oden is the #1 pick. You don't find that kind of athletecism and touch from a 7 foot 17-18 year old. He's going to be an elite defender at the very least, and his offensive game is expanding.
> 
> Joakim Noah is going to be a very good player in his own right, but it would be a case of drafting Emeka Okafor over Dwight Howard. Emeka is a very solid player, but Dwight(Greg) are special talents.


 :clap: 
well said.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Splitter won't be going #2. You can book that.


My friends and I have dubbed Tiago Splitter "Mr. Mock Draft". Every year he's in the top 5 at some point, and every year he pulls out. I guess he's in for good this time, but just as you say my friend, you can book that he'll do much better in the mocks than he does in the actual draft.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Oden is #1 no matter what.

On Noah: Based on last season, he would not make my top 5 (Oden, Durant, Young, Wright and Wright) but he supposedly has some ball skills and he will have to show some kind of offensive development to make the top 5. The NBA is moving to a point that non scoring threats are such a liability that unless they are an elite defender (Wallace, Bowen) they are not worth playing and even those guys can pass the ball and catch passes.

I would also take Horford over him also. I think Al's game is suited more for the NBA than college.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> My friends and I have dubbed Tiago Splitter "Mr. Mock Draft". Every year he's in the top 5 at some point, and every year he pulls out. I guess he's in for good this time, but just as you say my friend, you can book that he'll do much better in the mocks than he does in the actual draft.


At Hoops Boston we're mourning the passing of the annual rite of spring. But yeah, 22 year old Euros with little offensive game aren't high lottery picks (except in bad years, like 2006). That's for teams picking the leftovers at 8-15.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oden would probably go ahead of Lebron if they were in the same draft.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Oden would probably go ahead of Lebron if they were in the same draft.



Yikes, I highly doubt that. MAYBE if the team that was drafting already had an elite swingman like a Kobe, McGrady, Vince Carter, D-Wade, etc.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Oden would probably go ahead of Lebron if they were in the same draft.


Not with Oden's injury.

By the way, did someone put Julian Wright in the top 5? He's a classic guy to slide. He can't shoot! At ALL!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> At Hoops Boston we're mourning the passing of the annual rite of spring. But yeah, 22 year old Euros with little offensive game aren't high lottery picks (except in bad years, like 2006). That's for teams picking the leftovers at 8-15.


He showed a lot of offensive game at the WC this year, i'm not into predicting where someone will get drafted but he could go before Noah. As a matter of fact if Noah had played in the worlds he would have been lost. Splitter is somewhere in the mix of foreign guys like Bogut, Darko, Bargnani....those guys tend to get picked pretty high. On a somewhat related subject you think the Celts maybe could use him?


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

Nobody in the 2007 draft class is on Greg Oden's level. Nobody. Rarely do you see a 7'0" 250 pound center come out of college that _actually plays like a center_. What sets him apart in my mind is his maturity and high level athleticism. He has advanced footwork for a high school center, he's quick on his feet like a Sam Dalembert. He can score with post moves, shotblock, rebound. He's the complete package.

If it were not for Greg Oden I think this would be Kevin Durant's draft. I think he's clearly the #2 player in this draft.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Waukee said:


> Nobody in the 2007 draft class is on Greg Oden's level. Nobody. Rarely do you see a 7'0" 250 pound center come out of college that _actually plays like a center_. What sets him apart in my mind is his maturity and high level athleticism. He has advanced footwork for a high school center, he's quick on his feet like a Sam Dalembert. He can score with post moves, shotblock, rebound. He's the complete package.
> 
> If it were not for Greg Oden I think this would be Kevin Durant's draft. I think he's clearly the #2 player in this draft.


i dont know if durant is a clear #2 i think we need to see how he plays at the college level and with a little extra bulk. he looks like a tracy mcgrady type but he went 8th i believe.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

rainman said:


> i dont know if durant is a clear #2 i think we need to see how he plays at the college level and with a little extra bulk. he looks like a tracy mcgrady type but he went 8th i believe.


 I'm just going by potential. He's a 6'10" guy who can play both wing positions. He's like Josh Smith in that he can block shots but then on offense he's smooth like McGrady. He seems to have a good jumper, he can drive it inside, he's an athletic monster. He has all the tools. I cannot wait to see what he does at Texas. 

I think if your looking for star power he's right behind Oden.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Waukee said:


> Nobody in the 2007 draft class is on Greg Oden's level. Nobody. Rarely do you see a 7'0" 250 pound center come out of college that _actually plays like a center_. What sets him apart in my mind is his maturity and high level athleticism. He has advanced footwork for a high school center, he's quick on his feet like a Sam Dalembert. He can score with post moves, shotblock, rebound. He's the complete package.
> 
> If it were not for Greg Oden I think this would be Kevin Durant's draft. I think he's clearly the #2 player in this draft.



Well then it will be great news for Kevin when Oden decides to play a second season at OSU.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rainman said:


> He showed a lot of offensive game at the WC this year, i'm not into predicting where someone will get drafted but he could go before Noah. As a matter of fact if Noah had played in the worlds he would have been lost. Splitter is somewhere in the mix of foreign guys like Bogut, Darko, Bargnani....those guys tend to get picked pretty high. On a somewhat related subject you think the Celts maybe could use him?


We've got the "4/5 that can't score on a strung out Natasha Lyonne" spot covered, thanks. Boston's stuck with Szczerbiak, that means that they desperately high powered offense at the 1 & 4 so that they can play a defensive player alongside him (Pierce is tradable, Wally really isn't). Splitter isn't that guy.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

stated before with if a team already has an elite swingman i dont think that u could pass over lebron and u mentioned d wade... lol they were in the same draft but i caught ur drift


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

WaterlooVikings said:


> stated before with if a team already has an elite swingman i dont think that u could pass over lebron and u mentioned d wade... lol they were in the same draft but i caught ur drift



Obviously, but I figured we were all speaking hypothetically since it would be impossible for Lebron and Oden to be in the same draft and therefore if Lebron was younger, Dwade would still be in the league. No worries.


----------



## TmackinIt (May 31, 2006)

Wow you guys dont really think that high of Noah.

Emeka had back problems, and that played into Orlando taking Howard over him, but Noah doesn't have injury issues.

He's a great talent definitely deserving of a top 2 pick. Who wouldn't want a 7 footer with great hands and great defense and can score the ball also.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I use to think Noah, was nothing more than overhyped, due to his exotic look, flamboyant personality and story, but the kid has game. Now, I don't think he's worth a top 3 pick, but he would be a great pickup beyond that. He's a good rebounder, good defender, can score and plays with a motor. Players like that make it in the league. I can see him being a more skilled Anderson Varejao (and this has nothing to do with their hair or look).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Waukee said:


> Nobody in the 2007 draft class is on Greg Oden's level. Nobody. Rarely do you see a 7'0" 250 pound center come out of college that _actually plays like a center_. What sets him apart in my mind is his maturity and high level athleticism. He has advanced footwork for a high school center, he's quick on his feet like a Sam Dalembert. He can score with post moves, shotblock, rebound. He's the complete package.
> 
> If it were not for Greg Oden I think this would be Kevin Durant's draft. I think he's clearly the #2 player in this draft.


This is the answer right here. 

Noah will be an NBA contributor at least, but he's overrated. Oden and Durant are the only "blue chippers" in this draft. I like Horford over Noah, his body is a lot better than Noah's and he's shown himself to be pretty talented PF.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ i agree i really like horford as well and believe he will be a *major* contriubutor


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> This is the answer right here.
> 
> Noah will be an NBA contributor at least, but he's overrated. Oden and Durant are the only "blue chippers" in this draft. I like Horford over Noah, his body is a lot better than Noah's and he's shown himself to be pretty talented PF.



as far as bluechippers go it depends on who declares, i would add Chase Budinger and Brandon Wright if they declare and i'm not sure they will.


----------



## paintingshade (Nov 16, 2006)

Oden is an amazing talent, and while Noah has tons of heart, you just can't pass oden. it's like passing reggie bush.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You'd have to be in a coma to take Noah over oden, right now, Noah is the better player, but Oden has Hall Of Fame size its the difference in taking David Robinson Noah) or Shaq (Oden). 

Noah won't dominate NBA competition like oden might physically.

And for the record the Okafor/Howard thing is alot closer than the Howard fans who slobber over him think. Okafor is still very close in that comparison.


----------

